# buffedCast Episode 204: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (2. August 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt's ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 13 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 204. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## SwordStrike (2. August 2010)

1.Welche ist eure lieblings iPhone/iPod Touch app bzw. Spiel? (Mein lieblingsspiel ist ganz klar DoodleJump ;D)

2.Werdet ihr vieleicht ein kleines internes Redaktions Starcraft 2 Tunier Spielen und die besten Szenen in der Buffed Show oder in einem eigenen Video zeigen? Damit mal gezeigt wird wer nur rumprollt und wer wirklich was drauf hat ;D


----------



## René93 (2. August 2010)

Hallo ihr allmächtigen :-)
Ich wollte mich nur bedanken, dass ihr meine Frage letzte Woche beantwortet habt.

Aber ich habe jetzt 2 neue fragen ^^:
1. Ich höre des öfteren auf unseren Servern, dass der Schamane ein Plattenträger werden soll. Stimmt das wirklich?
und 2. Habt ihr in der Beta schon mal Wilde Mastiffs (Worgen Startpet) gesehen :-)?

Wäre froh wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten könntet ;-)


----------



## Teclador1982 (2. August 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

ich wollte mal wissen wie das Allianz/Horde Verhältnis bei euch ist. Mir (und auch einigen Anderen) kommt
es so vor als sei die Horde bei euch häufiger vertreten. Das merkt man besonders in Kommentierten Cataclysm
Videos, wo öffters mal anspielungen fallen.

Lg

ein Allianzler


----------



## MonsteR (2. August 2010)

Am Dienstag kommt bei APB der erste große Patch (1.3.0). Gibt es bei Euch Mitarbeiter, die regelmäßig APB spielen? Werden wir in naher Zukunft mal ein Buffed-Cast-Titelbild mit Euch als gerenderten APB-Chars zu sehen bekommen?

Gibt es inzwischen schon erste grobe Informationen, wie das Endgame von SWTOR aussehen wird? Werdet ihr auf der GamesCon live berichten?


----------



## SirCire (2. August 2010)

Ich habe 2 Fragen.
Eine Frage speziell zu WOW. Dass die accountgebundenen Gegenstände ab Cataclysm keine Erfahrungsboni mehr geben habt ihr schon erwähnt, aber mich würde interessieren ob die accountgebundenen Gegenstände trotzdem mit dem Charakter aufsteigen? Sich also ihre Werte weiterhin mit dem Level des Charakters erhöhen? Somit hätte man zwar keinen Erfahrungsboni mehr, aber man hätte 3 Items (Brust, Schultern, Waffe) die immer der aktuellen Stufe des Charakters entsprechend hohe Werte haben.

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich generell auf MMORPGs. Habt ihr allgemein das Gefühl dass immer mehr MMOs in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen herauskommen? Ich lese immer häufiger auf eurer Seite News zu verschiedenen MMOs von denen ich noch nie etwas zuvor gehört habe. Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass es immer mehr MMOs sind, sind diese denn dann Qualitativ in euren Augen höherwertiger als frühere MMO Erscheinungen oder sind es nur Kopien bereits existierender MMOs?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## d2wap (2. August 2010)

Fragrunde!!!
Ich möchte gerne mal weg vom klassischen Fragrythmus.
Ich möchte euch Antworten geben, auf die IHR die Fragen gebt, liebe Redaktion.
Also nix anderes als Jeapordy. Die älteren unter euch werden es noch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zum Beispiel die Antwort: "Das ist meine Lieblingspizza" ... die Frage von euch zu dieser Antwort wäre dann "Was ist Pizza Hawaii?"


*Da ich nicht so viel Zeit stehlen möchte und jeder die Fragen zu meinen Antworten geben könnte, halte ich mich kurz:*

 - DAS ist meine Schwäche, für die ich sogar sonntag nachts um drei uhr früh aufstehen würde. (z.B. Antwort: "Was ist die Liveberichterstattung von SW:TOR")

 - Diese Konsole würde ich mir nie kaufen (z.B. "Was ist die Playstation PSP"?)

 - Dort verbringe/verbrachte ich meinen Sommerurlaub (z.B. "Was ist Bergischgladbach"?)

 - Das schockt mich nicht mehr (z.B. "Was ist meine Handyrechnung?")

- Dieses ist mein Lieblings PC Spiel aller Zeiten (z.B. "Was Was ist X-Wing vs Tie Fighter?")


----------



## Rocksta (2. August 2010)

Huhu buffed-Crew,

wie sieht es denn mit bestimmten Achievements in WoW: Cataclysm aus? 
Werden z bsp das Entdecker- und Meister der Lehren-Achievement zu Heldentaten? 
Und was ist mit PvP Achievements wie "Für die Allianz!"? Für das Meta-Achievement muss man ja Thrall und Cairne Bluthuf töten, die in Cataclysm ja nicht mehr Anführer der Horde sind.

Und wird es vllt sowas wie buffed-Stand auf der Gamescom geben?

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rocksta


----------



## Dranke (2. August 2010)

Hey BuFFis

Weis man schon ob man mit Cataclysem schneller Fliegen oder ja Reiten kann?

Danke 

Gruss Sam


----------



## Kevin Forster (2. August 2010)

Huhu Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

1.Also es gibt ja jetzt Mobs die Spitzal Fähigkeiten haben und wenn man die als Jäger Zähmt hat das pet dann auch dise Fähigkeiten (z.B. Wolf mit denn Sprug)

2.Hat sich eig. was an denn Städten geändert (außer Ogrimma und Sturmwind) 

3.Und ist schon was bekannt über die Systemanvorderung von Cata ?

(4. Mögt ihr Stargate ? )

 MFG


----------



## Mykeeper (2. August 2010)

Bin auch für ein Starcraft 2 Turnier in der Buffed Show!!! xD

Meine Frage: Wie siehts jetzt mit dem CC in der Cata Beta aus? Ich hab gehört, dass der dritte Dungeon (Stonecore) nicht so ein Pappenstiel sei, wie die anderen beiden Instanzen, wie ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Chupapakra (2. August 2010)

1. Hogger als neuer Boss im Verlies! So viel ist klar, aber was ist mit Gamon? Vielleicht findet auch er einen Weg in ein Dungeon, nur in welches? 

2. Hemet Nesingwary - geht der zielsichere Zwerg mit Cataclysm erneut auf Jagd? Wäre Uldum nicht eine schöne Gegend für neue Trophäen, oder vielleicht doch Vashj'ir?

3. Questen in der World of Warcraft! Was hat sich geändert seit Classic und was ändert sich mit Cataclysm?

4. Arthas ist tot, Thrall ist nicht mehr Anführer. Der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz tobt! Doch was ist mit Jaina? Zieht Sie sich zurück, oder kämpft sie noch immer für Frieden?


----------



## SkullHunterTV (2. August 2010)

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der Buffed.de Seite und Starcraft 2: Es gibt auf Buffed.de reichlich News etc. zu Starcraft 2, aber ich vermisse den Header Button für ST2, also wo man nur die Starcraft 2 News etc. sieht, wie zb schon für WoW, RoM, Aion, WaR, HDRo und sogar DIABLO vorhanden. Ist so was in Arbeit oder nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es halt irritierend das für Diablo 3 (Noch nicht erschienen) ein Button vorhanden ist und für Starcraft 2 (Erschienen) nicht. 

Ist jetzt nur so ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Buffed ist natürlich auch ohne Starcraft 2 Button Super *g*

M.f.G.
SkullHunter.


----------



## moehrewinger (2. August 2010)

Mit Cast, Show und persönlichen Berichterstattungen seit ihr als Mitarbeiter ja sehr öffentlich präsent. Nun liest man immer wieder in den Kommentaren und Foren Kommentare und Flames die weit unter der Gürtelinie sind und euch auch persönlich angreifen. Bestes Letztes Beispiel, die Vorstellung von Leslie wo bei einigen Usern das Hirn gleich zwei Etagen tiefer rutschte oder der Chat beim letzten Live-Stream.

Wie geht ihr mit so was um? Geht es euch am A.... vorbei oder regt ihr euch über sowas auch manchmal richtig auf?


----------



## Ramses_XX (2. August 2010)

Da Flo ja wieder da zu sein scheint, möchte ich jetzt zum x-tausensten man die Fragen stellen:

Ist eigentlich bekannt geworden, wie der Nazghul heißt, der bei HdRO in Dol Guldur vorzufinden ist?
Ich hatte ja vermutet, es könne sich um Khamul handeln.... (Flo oder Susanne erinnern sich bestimmt...)


----------



## SkullHunterTV (2. August 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit so was um? Geht es euch am A.... vorbei oder regt ihr euch über sowas auch manchmal richtig auf?



Ich glaube wenn man sowas nicht abkann, bzw. ausblenden kann, hat man in dem Gewerbe kaum Chancen.

M.f.G.


----------



## Rhak (2. August 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Cast! 

Mich interessiert Folgendes: Das kommende MMO "Lego Universe" wurde von euch ja diverse Male als Spiel beschrieben, das nicht nur jüngere Generationen sondern durchaus auch ältere Spieler begeistern könne. Ist das eine Floskel oder gibt es tatsächlich Buffed-Mitarbeiter, die das Spiel im Auge haben und eventuell sogar vorhaben das Spiel regelmäßig zu spielen?

Viel Spaß beim Buffed-Cast,


Rhak


----------



## Ahrtus (2. August 2010)

Heyho,

ich habe hier ein paar fragen.

1) Wär es nicht eine coole Idee, wenn Buffed.de nicht mal eine *Horde Gilde und eine Allianz Gilde* auf einem Server aufmacht für die *Community.* Wär doch bestimmt echt cool, so wie bei Giga früher.

2) Denkt Ihr, dass mit *Cata* noch mehr *Mounts* im Spiel eingefügt werden, die man an *Twinks* schicken kann wie zum Besipiel das Kaufmount aus dem PetShop? Wär echt cool wenn man mit seinem Main ein Erfolgsmount bekommt und es auch mit seinen Twinks nutzen kann.

_*Hochachtungsvoll euer Ahrtus *_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzerritter (2. August 2010)

Hallo buffed-Crew !

In einigen eurer kommentierten Cataclysm Videos wurde gesagt das Zwillingsgipfel nicht oft in der Beta besucht wird. Ich finde das nicht gut wen von Anfang an wieder ein riesiger Fokus auf PvE gelegt wird  obwohl es ja nur eine Beta ist und dort alles getestet werden sollte was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Ilumnia (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Mich würde mal brennend interessieren, ob ihr wisst wann die NDA für die aktuelle Lotro beta fällt, und inwiefern die Menge an Instanzen und Raids mit dem F2P übergang skaliert ob es weiterso wenig ist oder ob für die Zukunft mehr geplant ist. Ich komme auf diese Frage, weil ich in einem der letzten Buffed cast meine gehört zu haben das Herr Emerich ein interviev bzw. eine rundführung mit den Entwicklern hatte.


mfg Christoph


----------



## Etymidiana (2. August 2010)

Hallo Buffis bevor die Cataclysm Beta anfing sagtet ihr, ihr würdet im Dreieck springen un solche Dinge. Habt ihr euch dran gehalten? Könnte man ja ein kleines Video machen und es nachstellen oder für die nächste Beta ganz plötzlich in die Redaktion stürmen, rauspusaunen das der Betatest losgeht und mitfilmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Da die neuen Karten der Region zeigen das sich nördlich der sengenden Schlucht ein Graben auftut der sich scheinbar bis ans andene vom ödland durchzieht nehm ich an das Uldaman in mittleidenschaft gezogen ist und vllt deswegen einer Istanzen ist die geschlossen wird. Könnte das Stimmen?Und Wie sieht es mit anderen Instanzen wegen der Schließung aus?

3. Ich finde es seltsam das man trotz Einführung des Mahlstroms als Gebiet sowie Vashj´ir nichts von Nazjatar zu sehen ist oder gibt es dazu doch etwas?


----------



## keeper77 (2. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen Dank eines Tipps von mir, gibt (oder gab) es eure buffed-intern-videos, denn ich wollte damals wissen, wie der Weg so zu euch ins Büro aussieht. Dies habe euch so damals geschrieben, dass ich mal bei euch war "vor der Türe" und nicht wusste wo ihr wart und gerne mal sehen wollte, wie ihr so arbeitet und eurer Büro so aussieht. 

Als neuer Hinweis, würde mich mal so ein *typischer* *Arbeitstag* eines von euch ausgesuchten Buffies interessieren, z.b. von Simon von 07.00-19.00 Uhr begleitet mit der Camera einen Tag lang, wäre sicher interessant, oder ?
 Grüsse Rene


----------



## Wilddevil (2. August 2010)

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie es mit den Cataclysm Beta Keys aussieht. Da die meisten WoW Fansites ihre Keys aufgebraucht haben, und nur noch vereinzelt welche zu Gewinnen gibt. Wann können wir hoffen, dass Blizzard wieder Keys an Buffed.de verteilt?


----------



## boernex (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Ich habe nur eine frage: Wurde an den Präsenzen der Todesritter etwas verändert? Mir viel während der Buffed-Show 201 auf, dass der Tauren-DK sich durchgehend in der unheiligen Präsenz hielt. Da zurzeit noch die Blutpräsenz standart für PvE ist frage ich mich ob das etwas damit zu tun hat, dass der Blutbaum nun nurnoch zum Tanken zu gebrauchen sein wird.

Es währe schön wenn ihr diese Frage beantworten könntet.


----------



## Howjin15 (2. August 2010)

Servus ich hätte da eine Frage die mich beschäftigt, finde aber keine Antwort darauf.

Also: Durch Todesschwinge tritt ja der Kataklysmus ein... aber WIE hat sich Todesschwinge denn befreien können? Ich meine gehört bzw gelesen zu haben das ja  Todesschwinge erwachte und er/sie jedoch in dem Rieseigen berg im Sumpflang gefangen sei... Wenn ich mich irre bessert mich aus... 

Kurz wäre meine Frage eig.... wie konnte der Kataklysmus der Story nach entstehen?? 

Lg Howjin15


----------



## punkc0rn (2. August 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,
ich möchte eigentlich nur eure meinung zu folgendem thema wissen:
viele meiner freunde beschweren sich darüber, dass die allianz eigentlich nur eine halbe rasse dazu bekommt, das heißt das man sich ja als worg immer in einen menschen verwandeln kann das ist schade wie ich finde.
ich bin gespannt auf eure meinung und hoffe, dass ihr diesen beitrag im cast diskutieren werdet 
viele grüße euer punc0rn


----------



## qwesen (3. August 2010)

wann ist die beta vorbei


----------



## Hagno (3. August 2010)

Meine Frage:
Ist schon bekannt, ob das Leveln zwischen Level 70 bis 80 nach Erscheinen von Catalysm (oder dem Prepatch dafür) auch wieder deutlich schneller gehen wird?
Wie ist dies derzeit in der Beta?
Wurden die für jedes Level erfürderlichen XP wieder deutlich reduziert, so wie dies ja auch bei Wotlk-Erscheinen mit den Leveln 60-70 geschah?


----------



## Lilanima (3. August 2010)

Werdet ihr Karl nach der Beta vermissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevistus (3. August 2010)

Hallo ans Buffed Team,

Ist es geplant den Charakterplaner, den es bei euch mal gab zu updaten/reparien/... ?
Gerade wegen der vielen neuen Gegenstände aus World of Warcraft Cataclysm wäre dies für mich (und viele andere) sehr cool.


----------



## beoyosel (3. August 2010)

Hi Buffies,
ich habe auch mal zwei Fragen an euch bezüglich WoW.

1. Was hat euch Inspiriert eure Rasse zu wählen, und nicht eine andere Rasse.

2.PvP oder PvE? Was spielt ihr lieber und warum.

greets


----------



## criatura (3. August 2010)

Da der feine Herr Street Kattaklüßm so wunderschön vereinfachen möchte *räusper* und ich im letzen Worgenvideo auch in einem Nebensatz erfahren habe, dass das Waffenskill-System wegfallen wird, frage ich mich nun:

- Wird das Berufe skillen auch in irgend einer Weise vereinfacht, sodass man sich in den Hintern beißt, in WotLK noch mühevoll und teuer entsprechende Berufe erlernt zu haben?
- Wird es noch Schlüssel bzw. eine Schlüsseltasche und verschlossene Instanzen wie Düsterbruch, BRT etc. geben?

Falls man darüber in der Beta schon näheres erfährt, würde ich mich über ein paar Nachrichten zu dieser Art Vereinfachungs-Strategie freuen.


----------



## Valumes (3. August 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

-was werdet ihr mit der Erweiterung von WoW spielen, euren Main, nen Goblin/Worgen oder eine alte Rasse (mit den neuen Klassenkombinationen)?
-wird es Karl noch nach der Beta geben?
-es wird ja vermutet das es noch eine weiter Raid Instanz geben wird, welches Thema würdet ihr euch wünschen?


Lg Valumes


----------



## sprühkopf (3. August 2010)

Hallo liebes buffed team
 Ich habe eine frage die mich seit ein paar tagen beschäftigt und ich keine antwort finde.

ich habe eine frage zu Cataclysm: und zwar geht es um die scherbenwelt. Ich habe in denn MMO Champion cata allgemeinforum das hier gefunden: http://www.mmo-champ...-Lore-Spoilers* und http://www.mmo-champ...g-the-horde-too

könntet ihr vieleicht in die scherbenwelt gehen und kurz nachsehen?

EDIT: ich möchte nicht das ihr da quests oder so macht. einfach nur schnell nachsehen ob das wirklich stimmt.​


----------



## Ma-Gue (3. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team 

Was passiert eigentlich mir eurer Datenbank wenn WOW C. online geht?
Ich meine, werdet ihr die alte Datenbank rausnehmen oder für Classic liebhabe drinnen behalten.
Ich wäre dafür alles neu sammeln mit start, auch denn zwischen durch noch was fehlt 
mfh Ma-Gue


----------



## Ultimo01 (3. August 2010)

Kann man eig. auch Cataclysm Beta Spielen wenn der Normale WoW Account Inaktiv ist?


----------



## rycardo (3. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Meine Frage währ, für was sind diesmal die wartungsarbeiten neuer boss? neuer patch? 


Grüsse der Liebe Rycardo.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papabaero (3. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen warum die buffed.de seite eigentlich kein Reiter für Star Wars - The Old Republic hat? Ich meine das spiel sollte im 2 Q 2011 rauskommen und für Diablo 3 seit ihr auch schon vorbereitet.




Liebe Grüße   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Son of Arthus (3. August 2010)

Hiho Buffies..

Meine Fragen wäre: Gibt es schon erste Hinweise auf den Cinematic-Trailer von Cataclysm?

Und was glaubt ihr, wie lange die Beta noch andauert? Vllt ne grobe Einschätzung des jetzigen Beta-Stands. Und ne ungefähre Einschätzung, wie lange die noch dauert. =)

Danke schön

Mfg Son of Arthus


----------



## Elmony (3. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

das mit dem Cinematic-Trailer für Cata würde mich ja auch mal ganz stark interessieren.

Eine andere Sache wäre.. ich persönlich finde die Worgen-Frauen ja nicht wirklich schick, ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber meint ihr, die werden vielleicht nochmal überarbeitet, so wie die männlichen Worgen?

Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeusfeld (3. August 2010)

Huhu,

zwei kurze Fragen:

1) Wie sieht es aktuell mit dem Erfolg "Meister der Lehren aus"? im Vorfeld wurde ja darüber spekuliert das dieser Erfolg evt. eine Heldentat wird. Könnt ihr schon mehr dazu sagen?
2) Warum bekommt man eigentlich beim Döner um die Ecke immer zu wenige Servietten? 

BG
Euer Zeusfeld


----------



## Stormcaller (3. August 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team. Meine Frage zu Catalysm. Ich weiß das es wohl neue Accountgebundene Items gibt von 1-85 aber wird es auch neue sachen geben zb. Kopf,Hose? Das fänd ich mal interessant. Mfg


----------



## Venomspree (3. August 2010)

Zu WoW:
1. Wird es in Cataclysm mehr als nur eine Schlachtszugsinstanz geben?Sonst würde es ja nur eine ID pro woche geben da es ja nur noch 10/25 einaml geben wird!Wird es z.b. so wie am anfang zu WOTLK werden wo es das gesammte Tier set in 2 oder 3 Raids zugeben gab?
2. Wird es das Tier set nur durch die Tokens geben oder auch durch Maken, denn wenn es sogar für Marken zugeben wird ,wird es wohl so wie zu PDK zeiten sein ,wo wirklich jeder voll noob mit min. 3 t7 teilen rum läuft, und man Schließich auf Gearscore zurückgreifen muss!
Bitte um Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird bestimmt super Cast !

*
*


----------

